# Do the laundry, do the washing and similar expressions.



## Le Pamplemousse

"She needs to do (the/her) laundry."
"She needs to do the/her wash."


----------



## cirrus

She needs to do the washing would be another possibility.


----------



## nmuscatine

"She needs to do the washing" might be BE... it sounds funny to me. 

My first choice would be, "She needs to do the laundry."  This is what I say usually. 

"She needs to do the wash" is also good.


----------



## cirrus

Yet another of those BE/ AE things then.


----------



## CatStar

Hey,
Possibly another BE/AE divide but you could also say _she needs to put on a wash_
Cat


----------



## jdenson

CatStar said:
			
		

> Hey,
> Possibly another BE/AE divide but you could also say _she needs to put on a wash_
> Cat


To "do the washing" might be unknown in California, but it's common in Texas. 
I've never heard "to put on a wash", but I really like it.


----------



## Pimothy

I'd use "she needs to do the/her laundry" or "she needs to put on a wash", but to me, "she needs to do the washing" doesn't sound right, I'd make it "she needs to do _some_ washing".

"She needs to do the/her laundry" is probably the safest bet, I'd say.


----------



## nycphotography

CatStar said:
			
		

> Hey,
> Possibly another BE/AE divide but you could also say _she needs to put on a wash_
> Cat


 
In AE, I would hear that as meaning she needs to wash her body!!!

(which may not be a stretch if her clothes are dirty)


----------



## maxiogee

In AE "to put on a wash" = wash one's body?


----------



## jdenson

maxiogee said:
			
		

> In AE "to put on a wash" = wash one's body?


In my experience, "to put on a wash" doesn't exist in AE.


----------



## nycphotography

jdenson said:
			
		

> In my experience, "to put on a wash" doesn't exist in AE.


 
Exactly, but (in slang) _to get my groove on_ does exist... causing me to hear:  _Stella needs to get her wash on_.


----------



## jdenson

nycphotography said:
			
		

> Exactly, but (in slang) _to get my groove on_ does exist... causing me to hear:  _Stella needs to get her wash on_.


Sure; people are always coming up with fun, new slang. Why not?


----------



## Ume

Hello.

"I do the washing-up every morning, and I normally do some washing and ironing at the weekend. I hoover the carpets once a week."

"do the washing-up"
Do Americans say "do the laundry" instead?


----------



## Luccent

"the washing up" refers to dirty dishes and utensils that need to be cleaned up. "to do the washing up" means to clean those dishes in a sink.

"do the laundry" means to wash (and usually dry and iron) dirty clothes. Laundry is an American term and is very rarely used in Britain.


----------



## Ume

"to do the washing-up"
Americans say "to do the dishes," don't they?


----------



## Luccent

They can do - once again, the verbs are interchangable.


----------



## panjandrum

For a discussion on doing the laundry (not the washing-up) see this thread:
She need to wash her clothes. how do you say that ? Do you need to do any washes


----------



## mimi2

Is this sentence wrong because of the word 'up' and when I omit it, it becomes right, doesnt' it ?
'She still does the washing up by hand because she is too poor to buy a washing machine.'
Thanks


----------



## la reine victoria

mimi2 said:
			
		

> Is this sentence wrong because of the word 'up' and when I omit it, it becomes right, doesnt' it ?
> 'She still does the washing up by hand because she is too poor to buy a washing machine.'
> Thanks


 
Hi Mimi,

You have the correct usage for ''washing up''.  

However, it is better to use ''dishwasher'' instead of ''washing maching''.  A washing machine is used for washing clothes.


LRV


----------



## la reine victoria

mimi2 said:
			
		

> Is this sentence wrong because of the word 'up' and when I omit it, it becomes right, doesnt' it ?
> 'She still does the washing up by hand because she is too poor to buy a washing machine.'
> Thanks


 
Oops Mimi,

I misread your question.

Yes, omit the word ''up'' and the sentence will be correct.

She still does the washing by hand because she is too poor to buy a washing machine.  

Sorry about that Mimi.


LRV


----------



## mimi2

Thanks la reine victoria,
I'm satisfied with your answer. Thanks again.


----------



## Kelly B

In the US, the word washing isn't used by itself with reference to clothing. I, too, would have guessed that the sentence referred to dishes. 

We'd say "she does the laundry by hand" or "she washes the clothes by hand" because she has no washing machine.

While we're at it, we don't usually say "do the washing up" with reference to dishes, either. We just "do the dishes."


----------



## SombraPenumbra

Kelly B said:
			
		

> In the US, the word washing isn't used by itself with reference to clothing. I, too, would have guessed that the sentence referred to dishes.
> 
> We'd say "she does the laundry by hand" or "she washes the clothes by hand" because she has no washing machine.
> 
> While we're at it, we don't usually say "do the washing up" with reference to dishes, either. We just "do the dishes."


I've definitely heard and used "i'm washing my clothes right now" (or some variation of 'washing') and still imply that you're using a washing machine. Kelly is correct, though-- is is more common to say or write "I am doing laundry."

"Washing up" specifically refers to cleaning onesself, as in washing one's hands or face. If you want to refer to dishes or another object (kitchen table, etc) you would probably say "i am cleaning the kitchen" or "she is washing the dishes."


----------



## la reine victoria

It's invariably ''doing the washing up'' over here.  I have occasionally heard ''doing the dishes''.

In the north of England it is quite usual to say ''washing the pots.''

''Sit thee doon Moother, ah'll wash t'pots.''  



LRV


----------



## Edgardg

Hi,

do you "do laundry" or "do *the* laundry" or both?

Thanks


----------



## Old Novice

Both, in AE.


----------



## Edgardg

OK, thanks


----------



## Joelline

I would use "do laundry" only in certain contexts: 
It's a chore to do laundry every week.
I hate doing laundry when I'm on vacation.

Otherwise, I would  use "the" or a possessive adjective:
He has to do his laundry.
I need to do the laundry soon!

Hope this helps,
Joelline


----------



## panjandrum

Neither, in BE.
Well, not in this part of BE-land.
The washing fairy does the washing here, not the laundry.


----------



## Edgardg

panjandrum said:


> Neither, in BE.
> Well, not in this part of BE-land.
> The washing fairy does the washing here, not the laundry.



So, does it mean that "laudry" is an old-fashioned word, no longer in use?


----------



## maxiogee

Edgardg said:


> So, does it mean that "laudry" is an old-fashioned word, no longer in use?



No, but one doesn't do "laundry" in one's own home.
In Ireland at least, and I think also in England, "a laundry" is a business which takes in washing (usually large volumes, or special-care items such as expensive and/or ornate table-cloths etc.) for cleaning. The items are returned washed, ironed and folded.

The advent of cheap, domestic, washing machines in the 1960s made many laundries defunct, and cheap 'dry-clean only' clothes did more damage to them.


----------



## Edgardg

I see, thank you, Tony


----------



## brhadashva

I do the laundry (at home). If I did laundry (without the "the" article), I'd be doing it for a living, which is not my current aspiration.


----------



## Old Novice

brhadashva said:


> I do the laundry (at home). If I did laundry (without the "the" article), I'd be doing it for a living, which is not my current aspiration.



Sorry, but this distinction is not universal by any means.   In my little corner of the U.S., it is as common to say "I have to do laundry" as "I have to do the laundry," all within the confines of a home.


----------



## Joelline

In response to the comments of Panjandrum and Maxiogee: Could we have some *female* BE speakers to tell us what those who actually put clothes in the washing machine and dryer (at home) to tell us what THEY call this chore?  

Thanks,
Joelline


----------



## panjandrum

The washing fairy will, from time to time, ask someone else to put on the washing or put on a wash for her.  Like Tony, I associate laundry with the business down the road that sends a green van round once a week to take away the laundry and leave a brown paper and string parcel of bed linen.


----------



## bat777

I'm looking for the right expressions in English for the activities that you do with laundry. 
Do you wash the laundry? Do the laundry?
Do you hang the laundry? (It sounds to me like an execution...)
Is there a word to describe the folding and putting in place of the clean laundry?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## la reine victoria

bat777 said:


> I'm looking for the right expressions in English for the activities that you do with laundry.
> Do you wash the laundry? Do the laundry?
> Do you hang the laundry? (It sounds to me like an execution...)
> Is there a word to describe the folding and putting in place of the clean laundry?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Hi bat777,

We say "do the laundry", or "do the washing", in the UK.

When it's all done we simply say, "I'm putting the clean washing away."
(Well, I do. )

LRV


----------



## Luchie

The basket you put the laundry in, both dirty or clean is called The Laundry basket. I would hang up the washing after "doing" it.


----------



## Nunty

If I remember correctly, we "did the laundry" when I was in the US, but we put it in "the dryer", rather than hanging it up. If I were to hang it, I think I would hang _out_ the laundry, rather than hanging it _up_. When it was all dry and folded, I would put away the clean clothes. Oh, and the first step was "sorting the laundry".

Funny. The "laundry" becomes "clothes" once it's clean.


----------



## Luchie

He he! and funny how dirty clothes become washing when they are put together.
I hang up my washing because i live in an appartment where there is not posibility to hang it out, but you are right I remember my Mum hanging out the washing on the washing line(outside) but also putting it on the clothes horse to dry inside in the winter


----------



## elroy

Luchie said:


> [...] but you are right I remember my Mum hanging out the washing on the washing line(outside) but also putting it on the clothes horse to dry inside in the winter


 Those must be British-English terms for _clothesline_ and _drying rack_.


----------



## la reine victoria

elroy said:


> Those must be British-English terms for _clothesline_ and _drying rack_.


 
We do use "clothesline" in BE, Elroy.  Some large, old houses have a drying rack which can be hoisted up to the kitchen ceiling with a rope.  The rope is then secured to a peg on the wall to keep the drying rack in place.

My neighbour has one (wooden).

LRV


----------



## Luchie

elroy said:


> Those must be British-English terms for _clothesline_ and _drying rack_.



Yes they are, a clothes horse can be made of wood or metal covered in a plastic coating. 

I have of course heard the phrase clothesline, but we always called it the washing line, it could be a class thing or a regional thing, im not sure.


----------



## elroy

la reine victoria said:


> We do use "clothesline" in BE, Elroy.


 What I meant was that _washing line_ and _clothes horse_ are not used in American English - to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Luchie

No I don't think so, I am English and brought up in England 
It is English English as apposed to American English


----------



## lgr632525968

elroy said:


> What I meant was that _washing line_ and _clothes horse_ are not used in American English - to the best of my knowledge.




What do Americans call "washing line" and "clothes horse"?

What is a clothes horse?


----------



## panjandrum

Luchie said:


> ... I remember my Mum hanging  out the washing on the _*washing line*_(outside) but also putting it on the_*  clothes horse*_ to dry inside in the winter





elroy said:


> Those must be British-English terms for *clothesline* and *drying rack*.





lgr632525968 said:


> What do Americans call "washing line" and "clothes horse"?


See above.


> What is a clothes horse?


A clothes horse (BE) is a drying rack (AE).
It is a structure made of wood or other material over which clothes can be hung to dry.
It is normally used inside the house on cold or wet days when clothes would not dry outside.

CLICK HERE for a traditional clothes horse.  HERE is a modern version ... or HERE.


----------

